# WHAT IS THE BEST FLAT IRON FOR NATURAL 4B HAIR..



## Mandy4610 (Jul 12, 2008)

I have a sedu, brand new. I bought it b/c it was on sale. my hair is not long enough to use it yet so I am not sure what the results would be like.


----------



## Mandy4610 (Jul 13, 2008)

Mandy4610 said:


> I have a sedu, brand new. I bought it b/c it was on sale. my hair is not long enough to use it yet so I am not sure what the results would be like.


Bumping................


----------



## Mandy4610 (Jul 13, 2008)

Ladies, I know you know the answers, please help.


----------



## bravenewgirl87 (Jul 13, 2008)

*I'm not natural but I can tell you that its Maxiglide for the moisture.
*


----------



## Mandy4610 (Jul 13, 2008)

bravenewgirl87 said:


> *I'm not natural but I can tell you that its Maxiglide for the moisture.
> *


Thanks girl. Appreciate you response.


----------



## Chromia (Jul 13, 2008)

Based on the posts and fotkis from 4b naturals, transitioners, and stretchers, I would say it's the Maxiglide. I think the FHI is a close second. I haven't used a flat iron since I've been transitioning, but if and when I buy one it will be a Maxiglide.


----------



## Mandy4610 (Jul 13, 2008)

elizabeth said:


> Based on the posts and fotkis from 4b naturals, transitioners, and stretchers, I would say it's the Maxiglide. I think the FHI is a close second. I haven't used a flat iron since I've been transitioning, but if and when I buy one it will be a Maxiglide.


Thanks for responding...Who big are the plates on the maxiglide?


----------



## Chromia (Jul 13, 2008)

Check out the Maxiglide info at at the HSN site. The plates on the Maxiglide XP (2") are wider than the Maxiglide MP plates (1.25"). Bed Bath & Beyond sells the MP if that's the one you want and you don't want to order from HSN.

Also check out d-rock's siggy, RegsWife's fotki, and MissMarie's fotki to see what a great job the Maxiglide does.


----------



## Poohbear (Jul 13, 2008)

I have only used the Chi iron and a Jilbere flat iron on my natural hair, so I voted for the Chi iron. It gets my hair pretty straight and gives my hair a lot of movement and keeps my hair soft.

Back when I was transitioning, I tried the Maxiglide on my natural/relaxed hair and did not like it. Made my hair smell burnt and it was too bulky to handle.


----------



## iasade (Jul 13, 2008)

I am natural and don't really straighten my hair too much, but I purchased the miniglide with the tiny teeth in it. It works well for me whenever I use it.


----------



## Mandy4610 (Jul 13, 2008)

elizabeth said:


> Check out the Maxiglide info at at the HSN site. The plates on the Maxiglide XP (2") are wider than the Maxiglide MP plates (1.25"). Bed Bath & Beyond sells the MP if that's the one you want and you don't want to order from HSN.
> 
> Also check out d-rock's siggy, RegsWife's fotki, and MissMarie's fotki to see what a great job the Maxiglide does.


Thanks I will check those out.



Poohbear said:


> I have only used the Chi iron and a Jilbere flat iron on my natural hair, so I voted for the Chi iron. It gets my hair pretty straight and gives my hair a lot of movement and keeps my hair soft.
> 
> Back when I was transitioning, I tried the Maxiglide on my natural/relaxed hair and did not like it. Made my hair smell burnt and it was too bulky to handle.


Thanks...I read the same thing on one of the maxiglide review sites.



iasade said:


> I am natural and don't really straighten my hair too much, but I purchased the miniglide with the tiny teeth in it. It works well for me whenever I use it.


Thanks..I wondered about the miniglide..Is it just a smaller version of Maxiglide or is something else different about it?


----------



## msde13 (Jul 13, 2008)

Rusk is the bomb...I have compaired it to a CHI and a Sedu...and I returned them both...my rust is well insulated so it will not burn your fingers...plus it is ergonomical...and has a swival cord thingy...


----------



## Country gal (Jul 13, 2008)

Poohbear said:


> Back when I was transitioning, I tried the Maxiglide on my natural/relaxed hair and did not like it. Made my hair smell burnt and it was too bulky to handle.



I had the same problem with my maxiglide. I don't even use it. erplexed


----------



## Mandy4610 (Jul 14, 2008)

msde13 said:


> Rusk is the bomb...I have compaired it to a CHI and a Sedu...and I returned them both...my rust is well insulated so it will not burn your fingers...plus it is ergonomical...and has a swival cord thingy...


Ummm...never heard of that one is it Rust or Rusk?
 ETA..I like that it does not burn the fingers.


----------



## cocoberry10 (Jul 14, 2008)

This is a good thread!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Gemini350z (Jul 14, 2008)

I just did my cousins 4b hair and I used my FHI, it turned out very straight, and still moisturized I set it on a fairly low setting as well.


----------



## Mandy4610 (Jul 14, 2008)

Gemini350z said:


> I just did my cousins 4b hair and I used my FHI, it turned out very straight, and still moisturized I set it on a fairly low setting as well.


Thank you for responding.


----------



## theprincess098 (Jul 14, 2008)

I have a maxiglide, sedu, and the chi irons. For my hair the chi does the best job


----------



## Xavier (Jul 14, 2008)

I think both the Chi and Sedu are great choices. I think that bad flat iron results have a lot to do with the products we use before and after. 

I used my Sedu, and though I was satisfied with my results at 6 months post, I thought my hair would be straighter. Well I purchased the Silk Elements heat protectant for the first time last weekend and flat ironed my hair. The results were amazing! 

In the end I think the combination of a quality flat iron and good heat protectant/leavin will give the best results.


----------



## Mandy4610 (Jul 16, 2008)

Xavier said:


> I think both the Chi and Sedu are great choices. I think that bad flat iron results have a lot to do with the products we use before and after.
> 
> I used my Sedu, and though I was satisfied with my results at 6 months post, I thought my hair would be straighter. Well I purchased the Silk Elements heat protectant for the first time last weekend and flat ironed my hair. The results were amazing!
> 
> In the end I think the combination of a quality flat iron and good heat protectant/leavin will give the best results.


Hey, thanks for the response. What is your flat Ironing technic?


----------



## Mandy4610 (Jul 16, 2008)

Bumping................


----------



## Xavier (Jul 16, 2008)

Mandy4610 said:


> Hey, thanks for the response. What is your flat Ironing technic?


 

It really depends. Let me start by saying I am not natural but I do long stretches, I just relaxed after 6 months two weekends ago.

I cowash, then apply a quarter size of leavin to my entire head. Then I apply a dime size of grapeseed or olive oil. Then I let my hair air dry. 

I start from the nape area parting in small sections. I spray the heat protectant and then flat iron.

I sometimes blow dry on cool/lowest setting as well if I am in a hurry after I cowash. I blowdry in small sections as well using a widetooth comb in one hand and the blowdryer in the other. Then once again I apply my heat protectant to small sections and flat iron.


----------



## Mandy4610 (Jul 16, 2008)

Xavier said:


> It really depends. Let me start by saying I am not natural but I do long stretches, I just relaxed after 6 months two weekends ago.
> 
> I cowash, then apply a quarter size of leavin to my entire head. Then I apply a dime size of grapeseed or olive oil. Then I let my hair air dry.
> 
> ...


Thanks you. That technic sounds good!


----------



## cassedy94 (Jul 16, 2008)

i use the corioliss, and it has worked really well for me. I use it on a low/medium setting and it makes my hair silky and smooth without drying it out at all.


----------



## Mandy4610 (Jul 16, 2008)

cassedy94 said:


> i use the corioliss, and it has worked really well for me. I use it on a low/medium setting and it makes my hair silky and smooth without drying it out at all.


Thank you for your response.


----------



## Mandy4610 (Jul 24, 2008)

Bumping.............


----------



## beaux cheveux (Jul 24, 2008)

Great thread. Now I know what to buy instead of wasting my money. Not meaning to hijack or anything but *what is the best flat-iron for fine hair? You know one that doesn't make your hair look thin and see-through like you had too many bad relaxers. (I have a problem with this even though my hair is healthy and I relax about three times a year my home) and what are the best products to use before flatironing? Do you get better results if you blow-dry first?*


----------



## Ms Lala (Jul 24, 2008)

I don't think the Maxiglide will work well on shorter hair.  It is big and  bulky, I like it because I can get my hair flat ironed pretty quickly with it but on the front of my hair where it's shorter it's a little harder to use.  I have used the FHI and it worked pretty well on my hair also. I liked that the FHI had a temp control. think most QUALITY ceramic irons work pretty much the same in terms of straightening, it's really the products/technique that matters.  I have seen people w/4b hair get their hair super straight w/a cheapy conair iron but the technique they used was key.


----------



## Mandy4610 (Jul 24, 2008)

Ms Lala said:


> I don't think the Maxiglide will work well on shorter hair.  It is big and  bulky, I like it because I can get my hair flat ironed pretty quickly with it but on the front of my hair where it's shorter it's a little harder to use.  I have used the FHI and it worked pretty well on my hair also. I liked that the FHI had a temp control. think most QUALITY ceramic irons work pretty much the same in terms of straightening, it's really the products/technique that matters.  I have seen people w/4b hair get their hair super straight w/a cheapy conair iron but the technique they used was key.


Thanks for this feedback. I was thinking the same thing about the maxiglide.
I have tried the Sedu on my TWA and I am not quite sure that it would get my hair straight enough. Maybe we will see after my hair is longer.


----------



## brownsugarflyygirl (Jul 24, 2008)

Marcels work best for my hair.... but I dont know how to use them...so I leave that for my stylist.

Otherwise....I use the Jibere flat iron. It gets my hair straight without taking away all my volume.  I like that.


----------



## moonglowdiva (Jul 24, 2008)

My daughter is natural and the sedu get hair hair super straight. That's the only reason why I kept the Sedu because other than that I would have sold them. I do not like them for my texlaxed hair. I voted Sedu for natural.


----------



## DDTexlaxed (Jul 24, 2008)

Can you please tell me what about the sedu you didn't like for texlaxed hair? I'm transitioning to texlaxed.


----------



## SexyCap (Jul 24, 2008)

I have a Sedu and I loved it when my hair was relaxed. I haven't tried it on my TWA yet because I'm afraid of heat damage. I may try it in a few months when my hair gets longer. Can anyone recommend a good heat protectant that will enhance the straightening power of the flat iron or help hair not revert so quickly?

"D"


----------



## Mandy4610 (Jul 26, 2008)

SexyCap said:


> I have a Sedu and I loved it when my hair was relaxed. I haven't tried it on my TWA yet because I'm afraid of heat damage. I may try it in a few months when my hair gets longer. Can anyone recommend a good heat protectant that will enhance the straightening power of the flat iron or help hair not revert so quickly?
> 
> "D"


People seem to be ranting and raving about Sabino moisture block...I have it too, but I am yet to prove that it works.
I am not sure how good of a heat protectant it is,but apparently it is the best for preventing reversion. CHI silk infusion is another one I have read great things about.


----------



## SweetMarshCrystal (Aug 14, 2008)

Def not the sedu - used to have it - but even at the highest settings - my hair didnt come out "straight enough" but rather frizzy and my hair puffed up entirely within 2 hours. I suggest the Babyliss Pro TT flat iron - it's my natural hair savior!


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll (Aug 14, 2008)

My Dominican stylist uses a RUSK and it works great for me...looks like a new relaxer...


----------



## MoMo (Sep 26, 2008)

Check this out http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PXFgoTT1mU8

She uses an FHI iron.


----------



## sugaplum (Sep 26, 2008)

I voted for Maxiglide  Even though I am texlaxed now, I remember using it when i was natural and my hair came out very nice.


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll (Sep 27, 2008)

i thoroughly dislike maxiglide...it was hard to handle and my hair didn't have alot of movement like usual.  i returned it.  it also pulled alot of my hair out...i was not pleased at all.

my stylist used a chi turbo last week and i did not like the results as much as when she uses the rusk iron...i thought chi, now we're talking, but ...maybe she had the temperature kinda low??? results were quite different, i'm still sold on the rusk.


----------



## Eclass215 (Sep 27, 2008)

I have both the maxiglide and the Chi, but I only use the Chi.  I haven't used my maxiglide since 2005 because I love my Chi so much.


----------



## morehairplease (Sep 27, 2008)

MoMo said:


> Check this out http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PXFgoTT1mU8
> 
> She uses an FHI iron.




thanks for sharing this MoMo! Everyone's hair looked awesome! I am going to save the link to refer to later. Thanks again for sharing.


----------



## kadej (Sep 28, 2008)

Love my FHI!


----------



## MoMo (Sep 29, 2008)

tishee said:


> thanks for sharing this MoMo! Everyone's hair looked awesome! I am going to save the link to refer to later. Thanks again for sharing.


 
You're welcome!  I tried this technique on my mother using the FHI Hot Sauce and my Sedu and her came out beautifully.  Let's just say, I'll be doing her hair from now on.


----------



## HairGurl (Oct 9, 2008)

In Patchouli's fotki it says she used the chi. I believe its http://public.fotki.com/patchouli85/


----------



## morehairplease (Oct 11, 2008)

msde13 said:


> Rusk is the bomb...I have compaired it to a CHI and a Sedu...and I returned them both...my rust is well insulated so it will not burn your fingers...plus it is ergonomical...and has a swival cord thingy...




hi there,

Do you mind me asking which one you have? 

tia,
tishee


----------



## morehairplease (Oct 11, 2008)

Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll said:


> My Dominican stylist uses a RUSK and it works great for me...looks ike a new relaxer...



Hi there,

Which rusk iron does she use?

tia,
tishee


----------



## CenteredGirl (Oct 16, 2008)

Old school pressing iron with hair wet.


----------



## juju (Oct 17, 2008)

Nice thread !


----------



## RecipeBABY (Oct 17, 2008)

well i got the generic brand of the chi.. chi is awsome . although my iron doesn't have the label it does give me the same results.. its all about the type of plates and temp settings.. if it goes up to 400 degress.. great if it has the ion or japanees(spell check) plates its does the job.. 

you just have to make sure you have a leave in conditioner in your hair after you wash it clean and some heat protectant .. and part nice small sections so you can run a comb or brush thru your hair to make sure its smooth.. before you flat iron.. the point is.. the lower the setting for temp is on an iron or the low quality of the plates will cause you to keep flat ironing the same section over and over. and b/c the setting is not hot enough it wont hold the press that long.

i have heard great things about maxiglide it add moisture and has detangling plates and im looking for a sale.. so my votes are chi #1 and maxiglide #2


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll (Oct 19, 2008)

tishee said:


> Hi there,
> 
> Which rusk iron does she use?
> 
> ...


 domini stylists are pretty secretive and i can't tell the model, i'll keep trying to sneak, i think it may have rubbed off...

i bought the sally's version of chi with red roses, i'll try it tomorrow and i'll let you guys know what i think.  it was $60 after a $10 coupon...i hope it's great...this is my first big purchase...my other was a $20 walmart brand....don't laugh!  it was pretty good, and it did the trick for my meager uses...but i've moved up in the world thanks to lhcf.  i still couldn't part with a whole $100 bucks just yet.... i'm big timin' it with that knockoff chi LOL!


----------



## DaughterOfZion1 (Oct 26, 2008)

just  bought a ghd 
im so excited
im 4b...


----------



## Nya33 (Oct 26, 2008)

I voted other. Ive had a wahl cutek for 3 years and it straightens perfect every time. If i was to buy another iron i would buy one with a temp control, nt sure if its a chi or fhi.


----------



## Faith (Nov 25, 2008)

WHat heat are you all using though?


----------



## ShaniKeys (Feb 11, 2009)

Babyliss pro 230 or Influence flat iron by Philips


----------



## zzirvingj (Feb 12, 2009)

I LOVE the FHI 302RVI (the one with temp control!!)


----------



## Whimsy (Feb 12, 2009)

I voted for maxiglide.  It's the TRUTH!!!  Some girls at my job think I'm lying when I tell them I haven't gotten a relaxer since August 2007.  When I come in with maxiglide straightened hair they all assume I've gotten a touch up!  

I love my maxiglide, I wish I got a cut of the proceeds cuz I've put so many people on to it and they all love it.  It was the only thing to really get my natural hair bone straight back when I was 100% natural.  

Now, it's the only thing getting me through this transition!


----------



## morehairplease (Feb 12, 2009)

ShaniKeys said:


> *Babyliss pro 230 *or Influence flat iron by Philips



thanks for sharing this! This is the one that I want.


----------



## darlingdiva (Feb 12, 2009)

I'm a 4a/b fine-haired natural and I have a T3 (Medium Duality) with temperature control.  I flat-ironed on Tuesday and, although I need to perfect my flat-ironing technique, it got my hair straight on one pass.  I had it turned up to 300 degrees.  It's really easy to curl with, too.


----------



## GabbanaGirl (Feb 12, 2009)

I am probably the oddball out of the group....LOL I use a regular Kizure flat iron (the one that goes in the stove) I have tried the CHI and other's and my hair started to thin out pretty badly, and it did a number on my ends. I tried lowering the heat, but my hair didn't get as straight as I liked (I like bone straight flat).....Soooo I made the switch back to my old trusty iron (although I am NOT using heat in 09).


----------



## morehairplease (Feb 12, 2009)

darlingdiva said:


> I'm a 4a/b fine-haired natural and I have a T3 (Medium Duality) with temperature control.  I flat-ironed on Tuesday and, although I need to perfect my flat-ironing technique, it got my hair straight on one pass.  I had it turned up to 300 degrees.  It's really easy to curl with, too.




thanks for sharing darlingdiva. I saw this one on sephora.com and wondered about it. My hair is fine(4 a/b) and dense. Currently, I am growing my hair out,still debating about whether or not I will continue relaxing or transition to natural.


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll (Feb 23, 2009)

morehairplease said:


> Hi there,
> 
> Which rusk iron does she use?
> 
> ...


 It's the rusk str8 ceramic flat iron...silver with black coating around it...it's kinda hard to find, too, it seems to be marketed to professionals only, not the general public...i was gonna get it but its kinda pricey, so i may go with fhi, does fhi have curved plates for curling, flipping, etc...because it looks like the sedu doesn't.


----------



## morehairplease (Feb 23, 2009)

Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll said:


> It's the rusk str8 ceramic flat iron...silver with black coating around it...it's kinda hard to find, too, it seems to be marketed to professionals only, not the general public...i was gonna get it but its kinda pricey, so i may go with fhi, *does fhi have curved plates for curling, flipping, etc.*..because it looks like the sedu doesn't.



Hey there,

I don't know if the FHI has curved plates or not. I am going to purchase the GVP ceramic iron from Sally's that many have raved about. In the flyer that I have, it's on sale for $59.99(at the bottom it states compare to the CHI).


----------



## healthytext (Feb 23, 2009)

Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll said:


> It's the rusk str8 ceramic flat iron...silver with black coating around it...it's kinda hard to find, too, it seems to be marketed to professionals only, not the general public...i was gonna get it but its kinda pricey, so i may go with fhi, does fhi have curved plates for curling, flipping, etc...because it looks like the sedu doesn't.



Yes, FHI irons can be used to curl. I also have a 1.5" Sedu and the plates are squared off so it was difficult for me to do anything besides straightening. Maybe the 1" Sedu or someone with better technique could get the job done though.


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll (Feb 23, 2009)

morehairplease said:


> Hey there,
> 
> I don't know if the FHI has curved plates or not. I am going to purchase the GVP ceramic iron from Sally's that many have raved about. In the flyer that I have, it's on sale for $59.99(at the bottom it states compare to the CHI).


 


healthytext said:


> Yes, FHI irons can be used to curl. I also have a 1.5" Sedu and the plates are squared off so it was difficult for me to do anything besides straightening. Maybe the 1" Sedu or someone with better technique could get the job done though.


 Thanks ladies, i've heard great things about the chi, i'll give it a try before i drop endz on a fhi....and my technique is not all that, so i need to get something that is amateur-friendly..

Thanks to you both for responding...i hope i like that gvp....i really wanna keep that extra, what ? $70 bucks....that could go toward my professional dryer on casters...


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll (May 31, 2009)

i purchased a RUSK...but haven't used it yet.


edited to add, I <3 my RUSK!!  It is the bomb, and I didn't shell out hundreds of $$, either.


----------



## donewit-it (Jul 30, 2009)

Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll said:


> Thanks ladies, i've heard great things about the chi, i'll give it a try before i drop endz on a fhi....and my technique is not all that, so i need to get something that is amateur-friendly..
> 
> Thanks to you both for responding...i hope i like that gvp....i really wanna keep that extra, what ? $70 bucks....that could go toward my professional dryer on casters...


 

You will love the GVP

ETA:  I didn't see that you already bought the Rusk.  Enjoy


----------



## Tee (Jul 30, 2009)

I will scream it from the Rooftops.....Royale has the best flat iron!!!


----------



## scarcity21 (Jul 30, 2009)

Tee said:


> I will scream it from the Rooftops.....Royale has the best flat iron!!!


never heard that brand b4


----------



## vanita (Jul 30, 2009)

I thinking about gettin a rusk...Does anyone have any opinion about it?


----------



## vanita (Jul 30, 2009)

I thinking about gettin a rusk...Does anyone have any opinion about it?


----------



## goldenchica (Jul 31, 2009)

I thought I was gonna have to buy an expensive flat iron to get my hair straight and beautiful with movement, but I used my conair on my four inches of 4-something hair, and it worked wonderfully! So, I think it's all about the condition of the hair, the products you use, and the technique you use to straighten....cause i was natural for 17 years before this last bc and i never had these kind of beautiful results....i never knew my hair could get that straight and beautiful, everyone agreed that my straightened natural hair looked way better than my permed hair ever looked----and I just used a 13 dollar conair ceramic iron from walmart!


----------



## DDTexlaxed (Jul 31, 2009)

A maxiglide can work on short hair. Just use the flat iron part. You have to be very patient with it though.


----------



## Lucky's Mom (Jul 31, 2009)

FHI runway.


----------



## mstar (Aug 1, 2009)

I just ordered a Karmin Titanium iron, after reading Mystic's rave review thread. I hope it's good.

What temperature setting to you guys use to flat iron?


----------



## yaya24 (Aug 11, 2009)

I am getting a runway for my Christmas gift to myself.. or I might wait till my 1yr mark (June 10'.. Either way, I am getting myself one!!


----------



## CenteredGirl (Aug 11, 2009)

Corioliss.  Best that money can buy.  Expensive but worth it.


----------



## shae101s (Aug 16, 2009)

I'm natural..and love the maxiglide..have had great results..see my fotki..but I also think that besides the maxiglide a FHI/CHI would be another great alternative..To me us 4bs can get great results with any flat iron, it's all in the technique:
deep condition, heat protect, air dry 50%, blow dry the other 50% on a lower setting, flat iron in tiny 1' sections.

I found the maxiglide gives me smooth results usually only after I wrap the hair afterwards..so I am thinking i may need to try that FHI to get a silky result right after flat ironing.


----------



## baddison (Aug 28, 2009)

I have a FHI Platform....couldn't swing the Runway.  But its still the best investment I ever made.  I love my Platform :heart2:.....even though I only use it 4 times a year...LOL!


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll (Aug 28, 2009)

Rusk rules!!  My stylists uses it, so i bought one, and I think it's phenom.


----------



## Hysi (Aug 29, 2009)

i vote solia. do a search sedu vs solia and see my post. good luck!


----------



## hothair (Sep 8, 2009)

I voted FHI but I'd say its more to do with your technique, I'm on a modified Ateyaaa regimen(check youtube) but tweak a bit (for example I airdry in two ponies rather than sit under the dryer).

I also  switch up products depending on what my hair needs but generally the protein based treatment/DC before flatironing helps. Comb and chase method helps a lot too...


----------



## akgirl (Sep 19, 2009)

I love the original GHD.  I'm 4b I have owned the $350 FHI Platform special edition from last year, the sedu from this year and GHD wins.  My hair never feels crispy like it did with the FHI and the sedu just didn't seem to do the job either.  But that's just me


----------



## LongHairNWaiting (Sep 20, 2009)

Well Ladies, I went with a "cheapie".  I bought a Remington - Avocado Shine flat iron.  I had been using it for 1.5 year now.  I was permed and now I am natural and I must say, I LOVE MY FLAT IRON!!!  It gives GREAT heat and curl.

I believe in a press\curl flat iron (as in the old days when they use to press\curl with a pressing comb).

I just purchased a Helen of Troy flat iron that gets up to 450 degrees.  I bought when I was traveling back home to Cali.  I haven't tried that yet b/c I am currently wearing braids, but by next summer I will take my hair down, have it cut and flat iron with it to see how it works.

My moto -- just because it cost less, doesn't mean that you wont get great results!

HTH...

P.S.  I paid $25.00 for both flat irons.  When you get things out of Marshalls and Ross, you can still buy name brands for less.  These ARE great flat irons.


----------



## Newtogrow (Sep 20, 2009)

I had ordered the Sedu before and had to send it back. I then bought The Chi from JC Penney and I enjoy the results.


----------



## Taina (Sep 20, 2009)

I've seen mracles from maxiglide users


----------



## Bun Mistress (Sep 20, 2009)

First I want to say I'm horrid at flat ironing. My first iron was a Maxiglide.  My hair was not straight and the teeth that were suposed to help with straigthing....  Big no no.  Pluss I don't know if steam would be a good idea now that I have 5 inches of natural hair. (transitioning).  The iron I have now is a GHD.  Very expensive.  BUT I can actually straightne my hair and curl it in about 2 passes.  one if I just don't care and want it straight enough.  I got it on sale and a life time warrenty which was great!


----------



## kweenameena (Sep 21, 2009)

GabbanaGirl said:


> I am probably the oddball out of the group....LOL I use a regular Kizure flat iron (the one that goes in the stove) I have tried the CHI and other's and my hair started to thin out pretty badly, and it did a number on my ends. I tried lowering the heat, but my hair didn't get as straight as I liked (I like bone straight flat).....Soooo I made the switch back to my old trusty iron (although I am NOT using heat in 09).


 I agree. If I knew how to use a marcel iron I'd flat iron it myself with one instead of the ceramic irons. My wraps with the marcel last much longer than my wraps with the ceramic irons. And my hair always reverts back.


----------



## Sunshine_One (Sep 21, 2009)

Country gal said:


> I had the same problem with my maxiglide. I don't even use it. erplexed




ITA about the Maxiglide.  It did not work for me either.  The steam burst reverted my hair.  It would look nice and sleek at first but then it would poof up.  Highly frustrating.   I took it back to Bed Bath and Beyond and exchanged it for a T3 Narrow 1 inch Duality.  The T3 works much better for me.  

OP, I'm not 4b but If I were you I would get a FHI or Chi.  I'm thinking about getting one of the two myself.

HTH


----------



## Phoenix14 (Nov 26, 2009)

bumping....


----------



## Ediese (Nov 26, 2009)

Thanks for bumping this thread. I was about the purchase the Maxiglide from HSN. 

Anyone else purchase a RUSK? Where can I get a good deal? I have a CHI with no temp control, and I'd prefer something else.


----------



## Renewed1 (Nov 26, 2009)

The Sedu is not good for my natural 4a/4b hair.  I'm looking to try something different.


----------



## Phoenix14 (Nov 26, 2009)

I think I might get the GVP. I rarely flat iron my hair so its not really worth my dropping hundreds of dollars


----------



## Hysi (Nov 27, 2009)

i vote solia handa down. had a sedu. check for my comparison review here


----------



## PinkyD (Nov 27, 2009)

The Wigo...i worked for me


----------



## ryanshope (Nov 28, 2009)

I just got a good deal on one on ebay--I will PM you. 




Ediese said:


> Thanks for bumping this thread. I was about the purchase the Maxiglide from HSN.
> 
> Anyone else purchase a RUSK? Where can I get a good deal? I have a CHI with no temp control, and I'd prefer something else.


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll (Nov 28, 2009)

Hey Ediese ~ you're in H-town, right?  You can find a RUSK with a carrying case, for about $40.  It's not the same as my STR8, but I bet it's good.  I'm a Ruskaholic, now.  They make great hair products AND tools.

I did my hair on Thursday - one pass.  Straight as a fresh relaxer.  BONE STRATE.


----------



## kinkylyfe (Nov 28, 2009)

I am a 4a/b all natural (no texlax, no relax, no tex.etc.) I used the maxiglide once and my hair was frizzy at the ends, it didnt straighten my ends properly. *I returned it and purchased the FHI and it works wonders on my hair!* I will admit a girlfriend on mine purchased the CHI and I used it on the front on my hair which is 4a and my it straightened really nice and silky however,  I didn't use the CHI on the middle/lower back of my hair which is a tight 4b. 
Lastly, I believe you should use VERY small/ thin pieces of hair when flat ironing inorder to straighten it smooth from roots to ends, especially in  the tightly coiled areas. Now, that I have the FHI, I need to locate a GREAT heat protector!


----------



## soldierforhair (Jul 28, 2010)

BUMPING!!!!


----------



## Janet' (Jul 29, 2010)

In the next two weeks, I am going to purchase the Hana Elite: http://www.misikko.com/hana-elite-flat-iron.html


----------



## Mandy4610 (Jul 29, 2010)

Since starting this thread, I have purchased a Sedu and a Maxiglide. I dont get relaxer straingt with sedu alone, but I do with Maxiglide.
MY preference is to use Maxiglide for the first pass and Sedu for the second pass, WHY, because Maxiglide gives me straight and Sedu gives me me smooth and bouncy. Thats just what works for ME and I have two flat irons so I use them!


----------



## justicefighter1913 (Jul 29, 2010)

Hey Janet! Girl, I purchased this flat iron, but I haven't used it.  It promises a lot and I'm hoping that it will deliver


----------



## Carisa (Nov 25, 2010)

subscribing


----------

